# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  Active@ Boot Disk 7.1.0 اصدار 2013 اسطوانة صيانة اعطال الكمبيوتر قابلة للإقلاع

## mohamed73

Active@ Boot Disk 7.1.0 اصدار 2013 اسطوانة صيانة  اعطال الكمبيوتر قابلة للإقلاع من CD/DVD/USB حتى في حالة تعطل النظام  المثبت على الكمبيوتر        
 اسطوانة رائعة بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة
اسمها Active@ Boot Disk
قابلة للإقلاع من CD/DVD/USB 
أهم مميزاتها : 
1- قابلة للإقلاع حتى في حالة تعطل النظام المثبت على الكمبيوتر. 
2- تحتوي على برامج مميزة وعديدة ل
أ- إصلاح مشاكل بدء التشغيل .
ب - استعادة وحذف البيانات .
جـ - إنشاء صورة للنظام .
د - إدارة الأقراص وتوسيعها وتقليصها .
هـ - حذف باسوورد العضويات الموجودة عالجهاز .
و - أدوات خاصة بإصلاح مشاكل الاتصال .          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khdem14

شكراً على البرنامج
البرنامج ممتاز جداً خاصة في حالة النسخ واللصق من الدوز

----------


## atef mohamed

يا للروعة جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## atef mohamed

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## y.tresor

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## kojyy

تسلم ايديك يا بوب

----------


## brucelee08

شكراا جزيلا

----------


## agraf

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## abde rahim

_تسلم الايادي اخي محمد _

----------

